# Does your preacher smoke cigars?



## truckinusa (Mar 5, 2007)

I met a Mexican Missionary that loved cigars the other day. I guess it takes all kinds? Real nice guy too.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

The pastor at my church does


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Our very own SmokeyJoe, a man of the Clergy loves cigars. He's the only Holy Man I've met that I consider a friend.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Our very own SmokeyJoe, a man of the Clergy loves cigars. He's the only Holy Man I've met that I consider a friend.


Forgot to add Todd aka Revsmoke does too


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

My preacher doesn't but another preacher (besides the above mentioned SmokeyJoe) RevSmoke enjoys pipes and cigars!! p :ss


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't have a preacher, but if I did, I would like to think he would be a cigar smoker.


----------



## BigCat (Sep 9, 2008)

My uncle is a priest. I always bring him a couple sticks whenever I see him and he always enjoys them.


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

Strange as it seems a simple question like "Does your preacher smoke cigars?" really hits close to some questions I've been pursuing lately.

I grew up attending strict fundamentalist Christian churches where smoking wasn't just wrong, it was a SIN. My dad was a preacher for 25 years and was actually told by one church to shave his beard or find another church - according to them "A preacher can't have a beard and be right with God!". (He smokes cigars AND pipes now and also has a nice liquor collection!)

Anyway, I've spent the last 15 years steering clear of anything that even hinted at organized religion. I went a little crazy when I left the house for college that first year and went off the deep end when I joined the Marines! Over time I've addressed most of my reservations about religions in general and my upbringing in particular. I've calmed down from my "party all the time" phase and I'm finally in a place where I'm able to objectively look at things like that.

WOW, I think I may be rambling and a bit off-topic. Must be getting close to my bedtime!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

A few of my buddies are pastors and they smoke cigars. :ss

.


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I preached for a small congregation while attending bible college in the early 90's. Didn't start smoking stogies until 12/2006 though.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I also forgot to mention my brother, he is in seminary and at the moment not allowed to smoke but has his humi stocked and is aging all his sticks for when he completes his courses. He is one of my favorite smoking buddies so I am anxiously awaiting his return to the leaf ( 2 more years to go). I did give him a few sticks to age for me so I wouldn't smoke them.


----------



## coffeemonkey (Mar 13, 2007)

Mine does. I'd be leary of one who thinks it a sin in and of itself. Like many things that I believe are God given liberties it could be abused (smoking too much, but the debate would of course be how much is too much). 

People with a legalistic view of the Bible (as if it is a long list of do's and don'ts and insists everything is black and white) need to lighten up, pour a drink and smoke a cigar. No really, they do, for their own spiritual well being.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Yup, we've torched a few stogies together on my back deck, over a couple beers too.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm a seminary student and smoke cigars if that counts for anything!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

RHNewfie said:


> I'm a seminary student and smoke cigars if that counts for anything!


Nope.....Just kidding Jeff..Good Luck.

Back to the question...a VERY good friend and the GENTLEMAN who offered to marry my wife and I.......jbo (Jim) smokes and is a Preacher.

Shawn


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

TheTraveler said:


> I grew up attending strict fundamentalist Christian churches where smoking wasn't just wrong, it was a SIN. My dad was a preacher for 25 years and was actually told by one church to shave his beard or find another church - according to them "A preacher can't have a beard and be right with God!". (He smokes cigars AND pipes now and also has a nice liquor collection!)


I can relate. Much of my family has the same views.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Funny but I don't remember "Thou shalt not smoke" as being one of the 10 Commandments. I also don't remember seeing a "Thou shalt not drink."


----------



## jbonnefsc (Apr 10, 2008)

RHNewfie said:


> I'm a seminary student and smoke cigars if that counts for anything!


I'm an undergraduate Religion Major, looking to go to Seminary in another year...Oh yes, I do smoke cigars.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

I attend a large church with a few pastors on staff, and a couple of them smoke cigars. Heck weve smoked right outside the church before.... ohh the shame:tu


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

Our priest loves a nice cigar. We've had a men's group who had a couple herfs with him, once in the rectory when it got so smoky we had to open doors and windows. I gave him a sampler pack a few Christmases ago. Sadly, he was reassigned to another parish in June.


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

macjoe53 said:


> Funny but I don't remember "Thou shalt not smoke" as being one of the 10 Commandments. I also don't remember seeing a "Thou shalt not drink."


No, not specifically against smoking and drinking, but the people who are adamantly apposed to both will quote this:

*1 Corinthians 3:16-17 (King James Version)*

16 Know ye not that ye are the temple of God, and that the Spirit of God dwelleth in you? 
17 If any man defile the temple of God, him shall God destroy; for the temple of God is holy, which temple ye are.

Your body is the temple of God. It's not yours to defile, it's "on loan". I obviously don't subscribe to the philosophy of the "antis", but that's the argument. See, I read the whole thing, and it also says this:
*Matthew 15:11 (King James Version)*

11 Not that which goeth into the mouth defileth a man; but that which cometh out of the mouth, this defileth a man.

And those words come from The Man Himself. Yeah, I've already been through this, more times than I could ever count. As you can imagine, there are some circles where I am no longer welcome. I don't lose a lot of sleep over it.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

macjoe53 said:


> Funny but I don't remember "Thou shalt not smoke" as being one of the 10 Commandments. I also don't remember seeing a "Thou shalt not drink."


Drinking and smoking are sins because the extremist don't like them and they interpret the Bible in a way that fits their agenda. I can't tell you how many times I have heard that Jesus turned water into grape juice.


----------



## csbrewfisher (Aug 6, 2008)

My pastor...who's also a good friend...DOES partake of the leaf AND of the ale. You see, we're Lute-rans, and have no problem exercising our freedom, all in moderation, of course. I got married in July. After the wedding, he enjoyed a Cohiba at our reception.


----------



## csbrewfisher (Aug 6, 2008)

PerpetualNoob said:


> No, not specifically against smoking and drinking, but the people who are adamantly apposed to both will quote this:
> 
> *1 Corinthians 3:16-17 (King James Version)*
> 
> ...


It's interesting that a theological discussion would arise on a cigar forum, but I have to reply here. In nearly every translation of 1Cor3:17 the word "destroys" is used in reference to "God's temple", except in the KJV (referenced by perpetualnoob) and NKJV where the word is translated as "defiles". Not that it makes a meaningful difference, because one would be hard pressed to find a scholar who thinks this passage refers to our individual bodies as "God's temple". Rather, nearly every theologian agrees that Paul is referring to the "church body" at Corinth, of which each individual was a member, and which was being defiled in many ways that Paul expands upon in later chapters. None of those means of defilement is smoking, although drunkenness is mentioned. I think it's dangerous when people take scripture out of context and start clubbing other folks with it. Thank goodness none of us here is them.


----------



## ChicagoWhiteSox (Sep 6, 2008)

I am pretty sure he does. I know he will enjoy a few brews watching the game. I dont see anything wrong with that. I have a few family members that dont agree with me smoking cigars, but its not a religion thing. My whole family are Christians. The few that dont want me smoking cigars, dont want me to because of the health aspect, not because its a sin.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

My best friend on this planet is a preacher. He just opened a new church in the last few weeks, and he preaches at another. I talk to him daily, or at least would like to.
He loves a good cigar. When he's in the mood for one he calls me and says "Hey brotha, send me down a couple nice ceegars, would ya?"


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

We have many Cigar preachers here


----------



## csbrewfisher (Aug 6, 2008)

shilala said:


> My best friend on this planet is a preacher.


That's great, because pastors and preachers need best friends that aren't in the same business as they are. Friends that they can just be themselves with, who don't put them on a pedestal, who treat them like normal buddies. Hair, warts and all. Friends who they can confide in, have a cigar or beer with.:tu


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

my current pastor does not, some of mine in the past have (I move frequently). 

I think, like with alcohol, consumption in moderation is just fine, both health wise and biblically. I don't for a second buy the "the wine in the bible wasn't fermented" BS, that's a convenient story some use to denounce alcohol. My bible says wine, it says not to get drunk on that wine, and you can't get drunk on grape juice. Anyway, I probably know an equal amount of pastors who would think smoking (cigars) is ok or not ok. 

I figure, if you're going to smoke, a cigar is about as innocuous as it gets


----------



## shemp (Sep 21, 2007)

lets see where to start... yep both my pastors, and most of the elders and deacons at my church enjoy fine cigars, scotch, and ale. Clearly these are liberties given by God to men for his enjoyment. God does set boundaries, be ye not drunk...but the problem is when men,(with good intentions) think they are wiser than God and set a larger boundary. If God said dont be drunk, then we shall not drink at all...that way we are safer and avoiding sin...well if God wanted man not to drink he would have said , do not drink, but no he did not, in fact jesus himself drank wine,(and don't give me some lame story about the wine he drank was very low in alcohol, because why would there be a warning of not getting drunk if the possiblity didn't exist), anyways i digress, Smoking is not even an issue in the bible, and yes jesus did say that it is not what goes into a man that defiles him but what comes out of him, out of his heart come all sorts of defilements. As far as any other pastors or theologans that smoked and drank, we have a long list but for time sake i will list only a couple, Charles Spurgeon and C.S. Lewis.


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

I play bass on my churches worship team and everyone knows I smoke cigars. They laugh when I come to Sunday nite service after leaving the B&M smelling like cigars. A good friend of mine got to smoke cigars with some of the members of Third Day, a Christian rock band. While my church does not encourage smoking, they don't speak out against it either.


----------



## coffeemonkey (Mar 13, 2007)

shemp said:


> lets see where to start... yep both my pastors, and most of the elders and deacons at my church enjoy fine cigars, scotch, and ale. Clearly these are liberties given by God to men for his enjoyment. God does set boundaries, be ye not drunk...but the problem is when men,(with good intentions) think they are wiser than God and set a larger boundary. If God said dont be drunk, then we shall not drink at all...that way we are safer and avoiding sin...well if God wanted man not to drink he would have said , do not drink, but no he did not, in fact jesus himself drank wine,(and don't give me some lame story about the wine he drank was very low in alcohol, because why would there be a warning of not getting drunk if the possiblity didn't exist), anyways i digress, Smoking is not even an issue in the bible, and yes jesus did say that it is not what goes into a man that defiles him but what comes out of him, out of his heart come all sorts of defilements. As far as any other pastors or theologans that smoked and drank, we have a long list but for time sake i will list only a couple, Charles Spurgeon and C.S. Lewis.


Amen!


----------



## csbrewfisher (Aug 6, 2008)

Cigarmark said:


> I play bass on my churches worship team and everyone knows I smoke cigars. They laugh when I come to Sunday nite service after leaving the B&M smelling like cigars. A good friend of mine got to smoke cigars with some of the members of Third Day, a Christian rock band. While my church does not encourage smoking, they don't speak out against it either.


A friend of mine at church had a 4th of July party this year, and everybody there was from our church. It turned into a full-blaze herf. I love being Lutheran!

Several of us from the worship team were there, by the way. Word's out...

:chk


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Cigarmark said:


> A good friend of mine got to smoke cigars with some of the members of Third Day, a Christian rock band. While my church does not encourage smoking, they don't speak out against it either.


*I would love to have a cigar with Third Day!!! Great Band!!!*



Dgar said:


> I attend a large church with a few pastors on staff, and a couple of them smoke cigars. Heck weve smoked right outside the church before.... ohh the shame:tu


*They smoke cigs right outside my church every sunday!:w*



PerpetualNoob said:


> No, not specifically against smoking and drinking, but the people who are adamantly apposed to both will quote this:
> 
> Your body is the temple of God. It's not yours to defile, it's "on loan". I obviously don't subscribe to the philosophy of the "antis", but that's the argument.
> 
> ...


How about this one:

_Since you died with Christ to the basic principles of this world, why, as though you still belonged to it, do you submit to its rules: "Do not handle! Do not taste! Do not touch!"? These are all destined to perish with use, because they are based on human commands and teachings._
*Colossians 2.20-22*

*I was raised in a very strict denomination... where I learned that most of the big stuff gets ignored while the small stuff get emphasized!!!*

*People strain out nats and swallow camels... Or smoke them!!!*:r

If I handed my pastor a cigar he probably would smoke it with me!!!


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

HEY! You stole my sermon!  This is exactly what I used to preach when I was REALLY against smoking. The problem with the interpretation is CONTEXT. (A text without it's context is a pretext.)  Anyway, when someone now challenges me with this particular Scripture, interpreted this way, I send them back to the preceeding 15 verses. The body there is the "body of Christ" that they were fragmenting by division...not our physical bodies. Amazing what a little context will do. 

(Sermon over...resume your normal duties) 



PerpetualNoob said:


> No, not specifically against smoking and drinking, but the people who are adamantly apposed to both will quote this:
> 
> *1 Corinthians 3:16-17 (King James Version)*
> 
> ...


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

*Does your preacher smoke cigars?*

Mine does.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

To the OP. I don't really have a preacher but my sponsor for the cigar night on my camp is a priest.
He is the 3rd pic down the one standing up. 
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1901161&postcount=12


----------



## okbrewer (Nov 26, 2007)

If you have ever been to a Big Smoke event or are a frequent reader of CA you will be familiar with Father H, a priest from the Wichita area. Check out his website: http://www.holy-smoke.com/index.htm

Bob R in OKC


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

PerpetualNoob said:


> No, not specifically against smoking and drinking, but the people who are adamantly apposed to both will quote this:
> 
> *1 Corinthians 3:16-17 (King James Version)*
> 
> ...


When I am quoted these Scriptures I always take it to its inevitable conclusion which is basically to live like a vampire amish. You can't buy groceries from the store because they have preservatives. You can't drive a car because of pollution. You can't even walk out in the sunlight. Almost everything in the modern world is bad for you.


----------



## csbrewfisher (Aug 6, 2008)

Rolando said:


> When I am quoted these Scriptures I always take it to its inevitable conclusion...


Respectfully, not every conclusion one comes to is inevitable.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

csbrewfisher said:


> Respectfully, not every conclusion one comes to is inevitable.


It is the natural progression though. If you have to eliminate all the things that are "bad" for you, you can't stop at smoking. You have to eliminate everything that is "bad" right?


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Our very own SmokeyJoe, a man of the Clergy loves cigars. He's the only Holy Man I've met that I consider a friend.


I couldn't agree more :ss


----------



## csbrewfisher (Aug 6, 2008)

Rolando said:


> It is the natural progression though. If you have to eliminate all the things that are "bad" for you, you can't stop at smoking. You have to eliminate everything that is "bad" right?


First, these scriptures have nothing to do with eliminating "bad" things from your personal life habits.

Second, too much of anything is bad for you...*anything*. If taken to the "inevitable conclusion"...then we should all just lay down on the ground and die. I can assure you that most Christians do not believe this, probably most religious people of any faith.

It's like this. Every person who eats carrots has died, or will die. Therefore...stop eating carrots, right? I don't think so, or at least the Amish vampire in me doesn't think so.

:ss


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

csbrewfisher said:


> First, these scriptures have nothing to do with eliminating "bad" things from your personal life habits.
> 
> Second, too much of anything is bad for you...*anything*. If taken to the "inevitable conclusion"...then we should all just lay down on the ground and die. I can assure you that most Christians do not believe this, probably most religious people of any faith.
> 
> ...


My point is that if you decide that these Scriptures mean that smoking is a sin because you are defiling the temple why stop there?


----------



## csbrewfisher (Aug 6, 2008)

Rolando said:


> My point is that if you decide that these Scriptures mean that smoking is a sin because you are defiling the temple why stop there?


OK, if you decide that, then I can understand the point. I'm glad that nobody here thinks that way though...except for the Amish vampires.

:tu


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

csbrewfisher said:


> OK, if you decide that, then I can understand the point. I'm glad that nobody here thinks that way though...except for the Amish vampires.
> 
> :tu


So we can stop arguing while basically agreeing?

I find the extremist interpretation to be rather convenient. We don't like smoking so therefore it must be a sin.


----------



## csbrewfisher (Aug 6, 2008)

Rolando said:


> So we can stop arguing while basically agreeing?
> 
> I find the extremist interpretation to be rather convenient. We don't like smoking so therefore it must be a sin.


Or drinking, dancing, or playing cards, or going to movies, or drinking coffee, or observing birthdays, or shaving your beard, or allowing a man to see any exposed skin. *Sigh*

If anyone finds a perfect church, be sure to let me know before I join in and ruin it.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

csbrewfisher said:


> Or drinking, dancing, or playing cards, or going to movies, or drinking coffee, or observing birthdays, or shaving your beard, or allowing a man to see any exposed skin. *Sigh*
> 
> If anyone finds a perfect church, be sure to let me know before I join in and ruin it.


My idea of the perfect Church requires that there be no sermons ever. If the Word of God is perfect why do we need someone to sermonize It? A class would teach proper Bible study technique but you find your own beliefs. If you have questions a senior member will give you all the Scripture that relates to your question but no interpretation. A Church service is singing, testimonies, and Scripture reading. Nothing more. Anyone interested in the Plan of Salvation can talk to a counselor after the service.


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

I know a priest who smokes cigars. I found out because he talked about it in a sermon one day. I also went to catholic school and a priest there smoked a pipe.


----------



## TDIvey (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow...someone needs to add their thoughts to the "What are you drinking" thread. 

Back to the original topic that this post was created for:

Yes, my father-n-law and he's a pastor. After learning he had enjoyed cigars back in the day and showing some curiosity with my humidor - my wife & me ordered him a couple of 5'ers - he's hooked and enjoying the leaf more than ever now - heard he smoked a few through Hurrican Ike that hit the Houston area - they had no power but he had his cigar at night. 

Now, I just have to get him into a few local B&M's and help him with options.


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

Rolando said:


> My idea of the perfect Church requires that there be no sermons ever. If the Word of God is perfect why do we need someone to sermonize It? A class would teach proper Bible study technique but you find your own beliefs. If you have questions a senior member will give you all the Scripture that relates to your question but no interpretation. A Church service is singing, testimonies, and Scripture reading. Nothing more. Anyone interested in the Plan of Salvation can talk to a counselor after the service.


I don't need anyone to tell me what God said, or to tell God what I said. - The Reformation, Reader's Digest.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

I think we should try and stay with the OP.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1894101&postcount=4

If the shoe fits wear it is what I was always told.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

leasingthisspace said:


> I think we should try and stay with the OP.
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1894101&postcount=4
> 
> If the shoe fits wear it is what I was always told.


*Good call!!!:tu

This one hasn't got out of hand as of yet!!! But it does have potential*


----------



## csbrewfisher (Aug 6, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> *Good call!!!:tu
> 
> This one hasn't got out of hand as of yet!!! But it does have potential*


I agree that we need to stay with the OP.

I saw my pastor (and friend) last night, and we made plans to get together on Thursday out on my deck for a cigar and a beer. I have a Perdomo Lot23 waiting for him.
:ss


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Oops. Sorry. Didn't mean to break any rules. I do usually avoid discussion of Religion and Politics online but this was seemed sort of tame so I was sucked in a little.


----------



## truckinusa (Mar 5, 2007)

shemp said:


> lets see where to start... yep both my pastors, and most of the elders and deacons at my church enjoy fine cigars, scotch, and ale. Clearly these are liberties given by God to men for his enjoyment. God does set boundaries, be ye not drunk...but the problem is when men,(with good intentions) think they are wiser than God and set a larger boundary. If God said dont be drunk, then we shall not drink at all...that way we are safer and avoiding sin...well if God wanted man not to drink he would have said , do not drink, but no he did not, in fact jesus himself drank wine,(and don't give me some lame story about the wine he drank was very low in alcohol, because why would there be a warning of not getting drunk if the possiblity didn't exist), anyways i digress, Smoking is not even an issue in the bible, and yes jesus did say that it is not what goes into a man that defiles him but what comes out of him, out of his heart come all sorts of defilements. As far as any other pastors or theologans that smoked and drank, we have a long list but for time sake i will list only a couple, Charles Spurgeon and C.S. Lewis.


 Excerpt from an article about Spurgeon:

*Spurgeon was criticized *because he smoked cigars. When another preacher asked him if he didn't think his smoking would hurt his testimony. 
Spurgeon replied, "If I ever smoke to excess."
"And what would that be?" The preacher asked.
*"If I smoked two cigars at the same time,"* Spurgeon replied.

I laughed my :spank: off when I read this.​


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Father is a preacher. Brother is in seminary. I'm just saved. We all love cigars.


----------



## lonsdale (Nov 25, 2008)

I am a Christian, and a conservative one, and I preach once a month at our church. Yet I love my cigars and my whisky. I suppose I defy the stereotype. Yet it's difficult for pastors, and I can understand their reluctance. Many adhere to the "above reproach" standard, and rightfully so, I think.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm going to have dinner with my family and the our Pastor's family this weekend, and I plan to bring some cigars with me just in case.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

not only our priest smokes cigars but he is way cool and a great pastor as well...


----------



## Rudder (Feb 7, 2008)

If you mean my wife....no she does not smoke.


----------



## newlifetaxidermy (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't know any preachers that smoke cigars, but I really don't see the problem with it. I mean, if my preacher were out on the front stoop of the church lighting up a heater before service, that might be a problem. But, if he chooses to smoke a few stogies when away from church, then more power to him. I used to be very legalistic, but now I know that Christianity is not about what we do or don't do....its about what Christ did for us.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Pick one of the following...

A> Squid® doesn't have a "preacher".

B> Squid® doesn't believe in "preachers".

C> Squid® shoots preachers on sight...

D> Squid® is the son of a preacher-man.

E> If Squid® saw a preacher with a cigar, I'd knock him down and steal it!

HAW! <G>


----------



## Chewer D (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm not quite sure if my preacher does or not. I play guitar in the worship band and I smoke cigars. Does that count?


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm the worship leader for our church and enjoy a good cigar. It's good to see other preachers enjoying a cigar.


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

truckinusa said:


> I met a Mexican Missionary that loved cigars the other day. I guess it takes all kinds? Real nice guy too.


My dad is a pastor. In fact, I go to his church, and he enjoys the occasional cigar. In fact he gave me my first non-Walmart-crap cigar.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Interesting topic!

I attended a church for many years and was (still am) very good friends with the pastor there. However, he is very legalistic, I'm not even sure if legalistic is the right word because he makes up a lot of his own 'rules' that his church members either can't do or must do.

I left that church about a year ago, was feeling too beat down every week, and now attend a church that is much more focused on the fact that God is all about love and Christ died for our sins. My pastor does not smoke or drink, but that is because he is a recovering alcoholic. He never, ever condemns anyone for the things they do and likes to teach others the word and give them the tools they need to develop a personal relationship with Jesus.

I guess I'm boucning around the question here but my point is this. Even if a pastor does not smoke cigars it's important for him to let his congregation know they aren't going to hell if they smoke a cigar - unless it's a White Owl. j/k, j/k.....

My pastor once said this - We've spent our entire lives having churches 'diagnose' our illnesses, he's ready to focus on healing them. Amen.


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

I just wanted to say thanks for this thread. It good to know that others out there prize their relationship with Jesus and enjoy a cigar too.


----------



## smokering10 (Feb 26, 2008)

my preist at my church smokes cigars. I noticed his humidor and a bucket full of nubbed cigars when i was painting his living house and doing landscaping ect. I was there to help out my friend for his eagle scout project at the preists house.


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

My friend's brother in law is a minister and he smokes cigars, he's actually who got my buddy into it.


----------



## The Postman (Dec 11, 2007)

My pastor does not smoke cigars, but I know he would probably not be cool with it because of the example he is expected to portray. Its not that he is uncool, its the members of the church that can be quite legalistic about things like that.


----------



## Theophilus (Jul 7, 2008)

I just thought I'd say that I think that this is a great thread. I think everyone who has posted has summed up what I think quite well. I'm in my last semester at a very conservative seminary. Needless to say the use of alcohol and tobacco is frowned upon. I'm not a pastor yet, but when I am I will definitely be smoking cigars and enjoying a good drink every now and then. And since we're on the subject, here's my favorite verse regarding questionable activities: 

Matthew 11:18-19 - "For John came neither eating nor drinking, and they say, "He has a demon." The Son of Man came eating and drinking, and they say, "Look at him! A glutton and a drunkard, a friend of tax collectors and sinners!" Yet wisdom is justified by her deeds."

I can't get over the fact that Jesus is a friend of sinners (like me)!


----------



## smokering10 (Feb 26, 2008)

Theophilus said:


> I can't get over the fact that Jesus is a friend of sinners (like me)!


without hijaking the thread, jesus had to be friends and reach out to sinners because we all are. who else could he be friends with? thats why he came. but good comment and nice use of the good book.


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

It's funny, though, the way that God speaks to me. And many times, it's while I'm quietly enjoying a cigar. I have wondered if it's sacrilegious to be thankful for the tobacco and all that goes into cigars.


----------



## mmpjim (Jan 1, 2009)

Theophilus said:


> I just thought I'd say that I think that this is a great thread. I think everyone who has posted has summed up what I think quite well. I'm in my last semester at a very conservative seminary. Needless to say the use of alcohol and tobacco is frowned upon. I'm not a pastor yet, but when I am I will definitely be smoking cigars and enjoying a good drink every now and then. And since we're on the subject, here's my favorite verse regarding questionable activities:
> 
> Matthew 11:18-19 - "For John came neither eating nor drinking, and they say, "He has a demon." The Son of Man came eating and drinking, and they say, "Look at him! A glutton and a drunkard, a friend of tax collectors and sinners!" Yet wisdom is justified by her deeds."
> 
> I can't get over the fact that Jesus is a friend of sinners (like me)!


Amen brother..my Pastor loves a good cigar (in fact I gave him a couple of Don Pepin JJ Maduro's for his b'day recently), while playing skins on the golf course..(took him for $75 last spring! If we all hung around the folks who didn't need saving..who would be there to show them the way!


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

The Postman said:


> My pastor does not smoke cigars, but I know he would probably not be cool with it because of the example he is expected to portray. Its not that he is uncool, its the members of the church that can be quite legalistic about things like that.


I think this is sad, that the members of the church would not let your pastor be himself and enjoy a cigar if he would like.


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

Mr.Erskine said:


> It's funny, though, the way that God speaks to me. And many times, it's while I'm quietly enjoying a cigar. I have wondered if it's sacrilegious to be thankful for the tobacco and all that goes into cigars.


Check out Charles Spurgen (Known as the great pastor of all times) and what he thinks of a good cigar. You may find yourself giving glory to God just like him.


----------



## Chico57 (Nov 12, 2007)

It seems that our pastor likes cigars, Scotch, and women. Not necessarily in that order.

You cannot petition the Lord with prayer.
Jim Morrison


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

My father is a pastor and he smokes once or twice a week. I smoke with him when I am home.


----------



## JazzItUp4u (Apr 4, 2009)

My Senior Pastor does not smoke cigars, but I certainly enjoy them. (I am a youth pastor.) I don't think that smoking a cigar is in itself a sin. In fact I think that they are a gift for us to enjoy in moderation. However, I can not say that I would attempt to make a theological argument with someone who did not see things my way. After all, I feel as though it is important to realize that this indeed may be a sin for someone who has an addiction to them.


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

Jcaprell said:


> My father is a pastor and he smokes once or twice a week. I smoke with him when I am home.


Nice, Hey - Hope school is going well.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Chubno said:


> Check out Charles Spurgen (Known as the great pastor of all times) and what he thinks of a good cigar. You may find yourself giving glory to God just like him.


As my sig says... :amen:


----------



## McVegas (Apr 4, 2009)

Mine doesn't but I have a good friend who is a preacher for another denomination and he comes over to enjoy a cigar in the man cave from time to time. We watch MMA dvd's while burning them.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Surprised so many preachers smoke! Would think they would be anti-smoking calling them "devil sticks" or something.

My grandma calls them "cancer sticks" haha.


----------



## spcparker (Oct 30, 2008)

Chubno said:


> Check out Charles Spurgen (Known as the great pastor of all times) and what he thinks of a good cigar. You may find yourself giving glory to God just like him.


Spurgen is my hero! Im a chaplains assistant in the millitary, and a youth minister. I started burning burning sticks in Iraq with the guys after missions. Ive had a few people and other preachers who have a problem but for the most part people dont seem to really care.


----------



## CPJim (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry to bring back an old thread, but I just stumbled on this. I am a Kid's Pastor and I smoke a cigar 1-2 times a week. I usually invite the Youth Pastor over to enjoy the evening and smoke! My senior pastor won't smoke but he does enjoy a good wine.


----------



## defcon3 (May 3, 2009)

What an awesome thread!!! I didn't realize there were so many other believers here...

My favorite Teacher/Pastor is the late Dr. Gene Scott. (listening to him as I type this) He would light up and puff on a cigar during his teachings!?! 

That's the first time I ever saw anything like that, but was impressed!!! He wasn't hiding anything... He actually had a Cigar and Wine list on his website, it's no longer there, but I would like to see what his choices were 

It seems most people here are on the same page regarding the views of Pastors who smoke. 

I grew up in a Pentecostal home where some family members wouldn't even play monopoly because of the dice, play cards, or drive down a certain road because a distillery was there... I would never judge them but thought it was quite funny... 

Yes, I smoke Cigars and I am a believer, but anyone who makes accusations of sin or use the "body is the temple" argument is ironic. People stuff their face with starches, fats, sugars, watch TV all day long, listen to music that promotes violence, engage in materialisim, take narcotics, and do all sorts of things that have a negative impact to them be it physically or spirtually and fail to see that in lieu of the fact... 

If I chained smoked Gurkha's, or drank Cabernet like water, I could see the concern, but in moderation, I enjoy it! People tend to forget the first miracle Christ performed was turn water in wine (not grape juice lol) I heard that crap too...

I visited a church this weekend (I think it was Church by the Glades) and the staffers wore T-shirts "No Perfect People Allowed"

Some tend to forget Matthew 7:1-5


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

You are all going to hell.

Just kidding. 

I'm a youth pastor and I smoke 3-4 times a week. I also have a glass of scotch 2-3 times a week. My senior pastor smokes too, mostly pipes, and loves beer.


----------

